# 150+ items identified, find info on those things your unsure of



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.melevsreef.com/id/

find that crab or creature you have no idea may be good or bad


----------



## gprovo (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice web site
Thanks for the link.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah, i had it on before the forums crashed, but yeah it has alot of info on there, but not all that you will find in your tank, just the more common ones that you would see and wonder about


----------



## Unclefahaka (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the help. I went to the website and it was of great help.


----------

